# #4 Great Grandchild.



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2021)

Welcome to my 4th Great Grand Child..
Jension James..9lbs 12oz.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2021)

Congratulations Grandpa!!!


----------



## Pam (Jul 29, 2021)

Many congratulations!


----------



## Devi (Jul 29, 2021)

Congrats.  And ... he's already got the remote?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2021)

Pam said:


> Many congratulations!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2021)

Congratulations Ken to you and your family, sweet little one.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Kudos Ken! Cute baby. *


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2021)

What a beautiful boy! Congratulations Grandpa!


----------



## twinkles (Jul 29, 2021)

congratulations ken--nice looking boy


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 29, 2021)

Congratulations. He was almost a birthday gift for your wife. lol


----------



## Don M. (Jul 29, 2021)

It's fun watching these little one's grow up.  Our oldest will be 16 this Fall, and if we last a few more years, we may have 5 generations in our immediate family.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2021)

Big kid! And a handsome guy.
Congratulations, Ken!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Jul 29, 2021)

Congratulations to the Great, the grand & the parents.


----------



## jujube (Jul 29, 2021)

Precious little guy.  Love those chipmunk cheeks!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Oh, he is just precious


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 29, 2021)

Congratulations on the new sweet baby in your life!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2021)

Many congratulations, Ken. What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2021)

Adorable and I love his name!!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2021)

Got to see all 5 Great Grand Children this past week-end!!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 20, 2021)

Congratulations Ken. You are very blessed.
I've only got one, a 2 yo great grandson, but I hope to live long enough to see more arrive.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 20, 2021)

Wonderful compliments and deservedly so, but when I saw 9lb 12oz I thought: "Poor Momma," the fathers get it easy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 20, 2021)

Grats


----------

